# why does gloss paint go yellow?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

what brand of paint? Seems like your problem is cheap paint.


----------



## chrissymagicbox (Mar 31, 2010)

*gloss paint or satin*

i think it was a leyland paint or possibly focus own brand. also the doors are on the upper landing which is quite dark although im not sure if this is relevant. i do prefer satin paint myself although i know someone who actually uses silk emulsion. whether this is any good, i do not know and have never tried it. thanks, chrissy


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

typically, white oil based paint will yellow more quickly and more noticeably than a latex - regardless of sheen level. If you use a quality gloss latex white you should see a big improvement. I've found that over time, every oil based white will yellow to some extent - even the ones that are called "non yellowing white" =). If you are going over gloss just use a good bonding primer like 1-2-3, fresh start, aqua lock, etc.. then topcoat with a quality latex that is made for cabinets - BM Water based satin impervo is good, cabinent coat is another, if you want gloss use ben moores 309 high gloss latex line...

good luck


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Now tell her where in the UK she can buy these recommendations...or did you just assume she was in the Excited States...:laughing:


----------



## chrissymagicbox (Mar 31, 2010)

*gloss paint*

hi well thanks for all your help. i have never heard of any of these paints so will have to rely on my diy shop. thanks anyway, chrissy


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Oil based paints will yellow, latex paint will not.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Oils yellow even worse in areas that get little sunlight. Everything points to a change to a high quality acrylic to fix this.

I would say check out www.dulux.co.uk for the ICI lineup which is suppose to be very good in the UK. Unfortunately, in classic ICI style, the website is a massive cluster of product information with little or no means of finding the correct product without being very familiar with what they have to offer. Maybe just visit a Dulux store.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

True, and it's also true that the glossier the paint finish, the more binder (some call it 'resin') the paint film has. On the other hand, the flatter the paint, the less binder it has... and the most pigment too, in general.

Now oil - or 'alkyd' - based paints have another problem. The resins used in oil-based paints are partly based on vegetable oils that can become rancid and turn yellow with time. They oxidise in reaction with air; this is good because the oxidised layer is tough and durable - but you have to hide the yellowing. 

Therefore, the glossier the oil-based paint, the more it will yellow.

You don't have those problems with latex (or water-based) paints.


----------



## chrissymagicbox (Mar 31, 2010)

*gloss paint*

hi thank you, i now know what to use. thanks for your help, chrissy.


----------

